# Wago 750-841 DALI Fb_DALI_SwitchValue



## Michael68 (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ist ja im anderen DALI Thema selber drauf gekommen bin hier erheblich Probleme mit der Programmier Ansteuerung - und ich hoffe das mir jemand aus den Jungle raus hilft.

  Aufgabe: Das Licht soll durch einen Bewegungsmelder schnell hochgefahren werden (dFadeTime 0) und solange gehalten werden bis das Signal abfällt. Dann langsam (dFadeTime ) auf 10% zurückfahren und dann nach 5min. auszugehen.

  Wichtig ist das es schnell an aber langsam aus geht.

  Das Resultat ist das es ein paar Mal geht und dann undefinierbar reagiert – Das Licht geht nicht aus oder kleibt auf 100% an. Die FadeTime stimmt nicht das es Langsam angeht etc. 
  Erst das Neusteten der WAGO führt zu einem Zustand wie gewollt. Dieser ist aber nach kurzer Zeit.

  Problem von OnlineChange?! Oder hast jemand eine Idee?!


----------



## Michael68 (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

da hier sonnst keiner mit Dali rumspielt hier noch einige Gedanken:

Stelle fest das immer die bFadeTime von Dali_Command1 ignoriert wird.
Heist wenn das Licht schnell AN aber langsam AUS gegen soll, wenn die bFadeTime unterschiedlich sind, wird immer nur ein Wert berücksichtigt.

Über den Grund bin ich immer noch Ratlos - habe auf einen Denkanstoss gehofft.


----------



## Hobby_Programmierer (23 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

klappt das so mit dem runterdimmen?
Guck dir mal in der Gebäude Allgemein lib folgende Funktion an: Fu_Linear_10
dort kannst du mehrere zwischenstationen machen.

Ich Persönlich finde dein "Weg" nicht sauber da du mit drei verschiedenen Bausteinen ein und die selbe Adresse ansteuerst.
Über den Baustein kannst du 10 verschiedene Stufen über einen baustein ansteuern.

Du gibst den baustein quasi als REAL wert die 100%, 90% , 80% etc an.
In dem PDF auf der Wago seite ist der wirklich gut beschrieben.
Da du nur noch einen Baustein zum Dimmen hast ist dein Wert somit nie undefiniert.

Dein Wert ist nun undefiniert da der Wert am Command3 der Wert ist der Zählt, da die SPS die Ausgänge von oben nach unten abarbeitet,
daher kann im Command 1 und 2 stehen was will. Es zählt das was der Command3 vorgibt, sagt der "Aus" oder Helligkeit = 0% geht das licht nicht an.

Mit Sprunganweisungen oder IF Anweisungen könntest du das problem hier übergehen. Ein Tipp, Probiere es mit dem Fu_Linear_10 und wenn das läuft, versuch dein Programm in Strukturierten Text zu übersetzen. 
Mit Übung und den vielen möglichkeiten wirst du nach 2 - 3 Wochen nur noch ST benutzen, dort geht es sehr viel Einfacher.

LG


----------



## Michael68 (25 Mai 2011)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]Hallo,

das war ein guter Ansatz! Danke 

Habe es schlussendlich mit:

FbSelectSceneFadeTime
und
FbDALI_RecallScene

gelöst, um die Rampen Präzise zu fahren, der Fehler war aber klar das ich mit mehreren Bausteine auf einer Adresse rum Geschieben habe! Hatte ich nicht als Problem angesehen da die nacheinander abgearbeitet wurde.


----------

